# WHAT DOES THIS MEAN:-- msn has caused an error in flash 9E. ocx



## evadsun (Nov 24, 2007)

Any time I try to play a video on Utube I get this warning and I get disconnected for the internet, How would I fix this problem?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

That is a Flash Player error.

Try updating here:

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/?ogn=EN_US-gn_dl

Click the "Get Adobe Flash Player" button on the right side.

Follow the prompts.

See if that helps.

Zee


----------



## evadsun (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, but that didn't work. I can't seem to be able to download Flash. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Are you running IE6SP1?


----------



## evadsun (Nov 24, 2007)

Honestly, I have no idea what IE6SP1 is ?


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Internet Explorer 6 or higher with service pack 1
Blue zee you should be more clear in directions


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

PCcruncher said:


> .... Blue zee you should be more clear in directions


Please, don't walk in that direction, you're too young.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

I was merely saying that some people have no idea what these abbreviations are. 
My bad also as I should have stated Windows SP1 :up:


----------



## robliz (May 15, 2008)

I am a first time user and appreciate the help.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Hi *robliz*,

Welcome to TSG.

You should start your own question and explain in detail the problems you're facing.

Zee


----------

